# Frog or toad spawn under some leafs?



## Colster (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,

I was slightly clearing the end of the garden which I generally leave wild. Firstly I noticed a large pale cream frog/toad. After a while it hopped off, shortly after whilst pulling some unwanted weeds/flowers I came across these eggs? They are unbelievably sticky! 

I'm assuming they're from the frog/toad. Though I've only ever known them to spawn in clumps or ribbons, respectively.

Anyone know please? 

I've had to move them under some other weeds and I've moistened them with water a few times. Though fearing the worse for their chances.

Thanks 

Colin


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

I've just replied under Amphibians.


----------

